

Stream Facebook F8 Dev Conf Live - tonyhb
https://f8.facebooklive.com/

======
tonyhb
Really excited by tomorrow's talk at 12PST: "Bringing Modern Web Techniques to
Mobile". ReactJS' twitter feed said the release date was due in "weeks" late
feb, so coupled together I'm hopeful for a release!

